# RAC Car Polisher



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have just bought a RAC car polisher on E bay, it was new in the box but without lambswool & application pads.

I generally use Megs Gold Class wash & then Gold class polish on my 2002 MB Sports Coupe.

My question is does anyone use this polisher & what polisher / applicator pads do you use ?

regards dave


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Can you post up a picture of it, as I have never heard of that polisher:buffer:


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Aint they the ones you get out of Argos


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

they sell the bonnets in halfords. you can use terry towel or soft wool. they wont do defect removal but are ok for just removing/applying wax/sealant.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers to both of you, yes Dave you can buy them in Argos.

I should that I only want to use it for basic application & polish removal.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

*Problem with RAC polisher*

Hi to keep you all updated &maybe help someone else out.

The RAC branded polisher I bought came to a stop failed fairly quickly& only worked when the machine was upright (pad downwards).

I fired off a message to the e bay seller expressing my diasppointment & she replied immediately stating that she had no knowledge of the problem & the money I paid for the machine would be repaid into my Paypal account. My refund was processed quickly followed by another apologetic message from the seller hoping that the refund would cover any repair costs I incurred.

Well sh*t or bust, I unscrewed the top cover of the polisher body & immediately noticed the clips which hold the fuse in place were slack thus allowing the fuse to make & break contact, two seconds later having pressed the clips together it was operating as new.

The moral behind this story is there are some very honest e bay sellers around & if you have one of these simple polishers & you suffer the same problem trust me it's a simple repair.

Dave


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Dave Richardson said:


> The moral behind this story is there are some very honest e bay sellers around


and if you were an honest ebay buyer, you will have already paid back the money......


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I used one of these..
****E

The thing litteraly fell to bits exposing a metal bit in the middle of appliyin a polish, a quick hand saved me froma massive scrape in my car

I'll get a picture of it (This was halfords one btw, but same thing!) 

AVOID.


----------



## ipodsandguns (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a rac one from argos had it about 18month, only use it for removing srp, its never missed a beat..


----------

